# MFA/MBA Film



## tofu (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking at the MFA in Creative Producing at Columbia College Chicago. It is the most affordable and seems to have a good focus on both creative and business.

I am curious too though about getting a dual MBA/MFA. Will having the MBA really help more? I have an arts background and am realy bad at math so I don't know if I could even get into something like that, but I am most interested in the business side of filmmaking.

Only schools I see ofeering this are Chapman and NYU.

Any opinions?


----------



## tofu (May 10, 2012)

Boston U offers a MBA/MS in Media Ventures


anyone looking into this too? or have done the program?


----------



## Max Keller (Jun 15, 2012)

The only film schools that offer a joint MFA/MBA program are NYU and Chapman.  I have a couple of friends here at Chapman who are doing it and they seem to enjoy it.

I've heard mixed things about whether an MBA actually helps you.  To be fair, you don't need an MFA to do well in this industry, but I think both degrees (plus the connections you make at the school) will help you in the long run.


----------

